# G2 tools



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

Are the Goldblatt boxes as bad as the you tube videos suggest?


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

What about the rest of the full set. Are they any good. I don't have a lot to invest


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

I eard this week that goldblat let go their automatic tools department ... So if its true , i would not buy that brand .... Is anyone eard that too?


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Didn't ear a thing.


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

Someone told me that the goldblatt bazookas parts are interchangeable with tapetech's


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

if what Machinemud said is true, then you're better of dealing with a company that has stability and longevity with their products.... might be worth the wait.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> if what Machinemud said is true, then you're better of dealing with a company that has stability and longevity with their products.... might be worth the wait.


But i'm not 100% sure !


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

I just check on their website and i don't see no more automatic tools .... And i'm sure they were there before ,,,, 

http://www.goldblatttool.com/


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I would just stay away from Goldblatt...


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

All are true- goldblatt sold off their line to the chinese co. That made them, a lot of parts are interchangeable but more trouble than its worth, if you do buy something buy the taper - stay away from flat boxes and angle heads


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> All are true- goldblatt sold off their line to the chinese co. That made them, a lot of parts are interchangeable but more trouble than its worth, if you do buy something buy the taper - stay away from flat boxes and angle heads


Yeah I have heard much the same before - Their automatic taper is a lot less money than some of their competition. Is it still up to snuff? Some of the Kiwis seem to like them.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

mudshark said:


> yeah i have heard much the same before - their automatic taper is a lot less money than some of their competition. Is it still up to snuff? Some of the kiwis seem to like them.


they are decent... I helped find issues on the g1 models and the g2's came out better- not great but better

501A AND 502A KITS FIT WHICH IS A PLUS


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

kevin said:


> are the goldblatt boxes as bad as the you tube videos suggest?


worse


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Another rumors is that CGC ( USG) has bought straitflex ... But once again not 100% sure


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Another rumors is that CGC ( USG) has bought straitflex ... But once again not 100% sure


No.....i love ultra...oh wait! You said straightflex..okay, I don't care. Haha


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> No.....i love ultra...oh wait! You said straightflex..okay, I don't care. Haha


Same here. Pretty much only use 375.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> Same here. Pretty much only use 375.


Ya i really only use the 450


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya i really only use the 450


I will use the 450 once in a while for severely bad framing, but the 375 does extremely well in most situations. Good close midpoint between the 325 and 450.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> I will use the 450 once in a while for severely bad framing, but the 375 does extremely well in most situations. Good close midpoint between the 325 and 450.


same here, i find 450 work well on long runs on a cathedral ceiling easier to line up, ecspecially if the ceiling is off! I use 325 for everything. The major reason it's too friggin expensive.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> I will use the 450 once in a while for severely bad framing, but the 375 does extremely well in most situations. Good close midpoint between the 325 and 450.


Oh wait...I didn't realize you said 375...I was thinking 325...
Wth!? I've never even heard of 375!? Or seen it...
And it's not in my little No-Coat booklet either!...Explain!
















DLSdrywall said:


> same here, i find 450 work well on long runs on a cathedral ceiling easier to line up, ecspecially if the ceiling is off! I use 325 for everything. The major reason it's too friggin expensive.


Ya exactly! Works awesome for long runs and cathedrals and such!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh wait...I didn't realize you said 375...I was thinking 325...
> Wth!? I've never even heard of 375!? Or seen it...
> And it's not in my little No-Coat booklet either!...Explain!
> View attachment 5318
> ...


325 is more meant to use on the walls. Anything above 325 is more meant for ceilings, vaults, cathedrals, etc that may come into play with truss lift or movement(settling) . Since it is wider, you can keep mud away from the apex (1nch or so) to allow for movement.

I want 2 bucks for answering that question:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> 325 is more meant to use on the walls. Anything above 325 is more meant for ceilings, vaults, cathedrals, etc that may come into play with truss lift or movement(settling) . Since it is wider, you can keep mud away from the apex (1nch or so) to allow for movement.
> 
> I want 2 bucks for answering that question:whistling2:


Are you high?
Maybe if you answered the right question...

SquareFoot said "I will use the 450 once in a while for severely bad framing, but the 375 does extremely well in most situations. Good close midpoint between the 325 and 450."

My question was what the hell is 375?
Clearly it's between 325 and 450 but why haven't I heard about it?
And why isn't it in No-Coat's demo packs? I have a little sample pack of every bead they make, it's not in there.
It's not listed on their website either...
http://www.no-coat.com/NO-COAT/ARCHITECTS/Products/ULTRAFLEX/

So where does it come from?
Did Square Foot just make it up? Does it actually exist? Have others heard of it or used it?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Are you high?












Ha Ha - 2 buck he found out about you !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Are you high?
> Maybe if you answered the right question...
> 
> SquareFoot said "I will use the 450 once in a while for severely bad framing, but the 375 does extremely well in most situations. Good close midpoint between the 325 and 450."
> ...










E-cigs

Oh settle down, he was probably going from memory,off the top of his head, do you want him to Google check before he types. You had to go get your little demo box, and read it 1st, before you posted

So I still want my 2 bucks, you probably install mud right on the apex on peaks, so I still taught you something new:yes:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh wait...I didn't realize you said 375...I was thinking 325...
> Wth!? I've never even heard of 375!? Or seen it...
> And it's not in my little No-Coat booklet either!...Explain!
> View attachment 5318
> ...


Sorry Precision, I should have been more clear.

375 is a no-coat/structus product labeled under Auto-Flex. This is why it is not in your book. ( oops...Autoflex. no space in the spelling )


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> E-cigs
> 
> Oh settle down, he was probably going from memory,off the top of his head, do you want him to Google check before he types. You had to go get your little demo box, and read it 1st, before you posted
> 
> So I still want my 2 bucks, you probably install mud right on the apex on peaks, so I still taught you something new:yes:


:laughing:


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

I like level line. It's the same product as no-coat but only $18 per 100' roll . the plastic backbone in it isn't quit as thick so it's easier to install and coat. I believe it's just as good if not better because you don't have to build out the corner so far. Just my opinion


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Is not the same as No-Coat.... Not as thick. Doesn't hold an edge as nice. 
In my not so humble opinion, it is not worth $18!


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Hmm...MIA

Precision must not have gotten any sleep last night trying to figure out this little no-coat mystery


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Is not the same as No-Coat.... Not as thick. Doesn't hold an edge as nice.
> In my not so humble opinion, it is not worth $18!


I typically snap a line before I install the level line. When it's done you can almost shoot a laser down those babies. I've used no-coat for years and yes it will hold a better line , however it will still follow the imperfections in a wall or ceiling


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you snap a line down the middle or down a ways and put the side of the tape on the line? Good idea either way!


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

Depends on the situation. Holding the chalkline Down always works for both inside and outside off angles. I just experimented until I found what worked best for me


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> Sorry Precision, I should have been more clear.
> 
> 375 is a no-coat/structus product labeled under Auto-Flex. This is why it is not in your book. ( oops...Autoflex. no space in the spelling )


Ahhh..That makes more sense! Auto-Flex! Hmm, Interesting.
I'll have to look into this.



Square Foot said:


> Hmm...MIA
> 
> Precision must not have gotten any sleep last night trying to figure out this little no-coat mystery


Actually I just slept 14hrs! :blink:
I went to bed right when I got home last night at 6.
I stayed up late every day last week and when I got home last night I was just beat!
Stupid filming & video editing! lol. Takes more time than you'd think.
It's damn colour correction that takes longest.
Lighting is never perfect on jobs so you always get weird colours which I have to try and correct otherwise the video looks like crap.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

kevin said:


> I like level line. It's the same product as no-coat but only $18 per 100' roll . the plastic backbone in it isn't quit as thick so it's easier to install and coat. I believe it's just as good if not better because you don't have to build out the corner so far. Just my opinion



DITO:thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

kevin said:


> I like level line. It's the same product as no-coat but only $18 per 100' roll . the plastic backbone in it isn't quit as thick so it's easier to install and coat. I believe it's just as good if not better because you don't have to build out the corner so far. Just my opinion


That is what we use in all of our houses for the inside and outside 45's. Comes out very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

How did this go from a goldblat thread to an off angle thread? 
Anyhow I was using no coat for my inside offs but since I had a visit from Joe I use TrimTex for everything, inside adjustable for the standup offs and magic corner for vaults. I'll still use no coat if the angle is way out of wack and needs a lot of straightening. 
That visit from Joe was awesome and I doubt I'll ever get a visit from the owner of structus (no-coat) or any other drywall product manufacturer for that matter so I'm going to use whatever I can that TrimTex makes and try to promote their stuff.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

saskataper said:


> How did this go from a goldblat thread to an off angle thread?


It's a wonder this hasn't wandered off to something like sheep shearing.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Is it "Just me" or did someone just change the subject too sheep? :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Is it "Just me" or did someone just change the subject too sheep? :whistling2:


:whistling2:


----------

